# Electricity access



## Stoort (Jul 30, 2012)

How often does electric meter get read? My friend has left my house in Algarve and locked my outside gate. As my electric meter is on the wall next to my front door the power coy will have no access til Im next out in September. My bills are paid by Direct debit but is it likely that elec coy will need access before then?


----------



## Micksantacruz (Dec 1, 2012)

They will make out an estimated bill based on your previous usage and it will be amended when they are able to read your meter


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

They won't cross property boundary without permission certainly with a locked gate, supposed to be read min 3 monthly in reality that seems to be twice a year now, can someone visit property take an occasional reading and either of you phone through or enter online, that should do something to control estimated billing.


----------



## peter354 (Apr 2, 2012)

Stoort said:


> How often does electric meter get read? My friend has left my house in Algarve and locked my outside gate. As my electric meter is on the wall next to my front door the power coy will have no access til Im next out in September. My bills are paid by Direct debit but is it likely that elec coy will need access before then?


hi 
i have the same problem . if away for more than 3 months its worth cancelling contract as you will find it costs 15 Euro a month standing charge from EDP ,and nothing to take out new contract. however you need someone reliable to take in a signed new contract and it take 7 days to reconnect 
the other way is cancel direct debit, as it is 15 Euro per month to keep on or 25 Euro to reconnect, takes 1 day .either way you save money if empty for more than 4 months


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

EDP will charge a min standing fee cost depends on your Potencia without the need to cancel contract and re-new


----------



## peter354 (Apr 2, 2012)

canoeman said:


> EDP will charge a min standing fee cost depends on your Potencia without the need to cancel contract and re-new


not according to edp ,when i phoned last month .according to them or at least the guy i spoke to,was that a new contract was necessary .would be nice not to mess about restarting and wondering if the power is on or off 
peter


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

I've done it twice with EDP where I wanted electricity available if necessary, on uninhibited property and a friend who's moved back to UK has same deal for last 18 months rather than have supply "disconnected", afraid no idea if theres a specific name for plan


----------

